
Why You Won't Pay $0.99 For Apps, But Will Spend $7.15 For Coffee - kavi_nash
http://icosmogeek.com/why-you-wont-pay-0-99-for-apps-but-will-spend-7-15-for-cofee/
======
zjosephson
I understand that I don't really know what I will be getting for my 99 cents,
but whenever I'm looking at apps I'm able to justify it pretty easily by
saying that it's only 99 cents. How much risk can there really be if it only
costs me 99 cents?

